# Quartz Servicing?



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not that I know what goes on in a mech watch service







but what happens with a quartz sevice? obviously not many moving parts to lube


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Well when I sent my old Heur Chrono. back for a service, they replaced the movement,dial,hands, glass , bezel and refinished the case.This was a standard service and cost Â£300.

A rather good deal I thought.

tom


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That sounds more like a rebuild than a service but it does sound like a good deal....Depents on the cost of the module I supose, most are cheap as chips, I have a quartz watch which runs then stops then shake it it will run again, new battery in it so just wondered if a service would sort it...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jason,

I guess they replace the power reserve







, check the seals and time the module, make adjustments if needed, give the watch a good clean etc etc

We really need Mr Roy's feedback.

Regards

Bry



jasonm said:


> Not that I know what goes on in a mech watch service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What tends to happen with a quartz movement that stops is the stepping motor becomes dirty. As the motor is magnetic then tiny fragments of metal can cause problems if someone has not been careful when changing the battery.

Some watch repairers charge more to service quartz watches than mechanical as it can be more difficult.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Roy..


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Don't they generally just replace the whole works?


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

> I have a quartz watch which runs then stops then shake it it will run again


I've got a mechanical watch just like that ....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sargon said:


> Don't they generally just replace the whole works?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most do seem to do this now.


----------

